# Where should I put my Money



## Trumod (24 Apr 2007)

Have 30K to invest where is the best place to start


----------



## LDFerguson (25 Apr 2007)

Have a read through some of these Key Posts and post back if you have further queries.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=6606

Liam D. Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## Trumod (25 Apr 2007)

Thanks Liam was a great help


----------



## Trumod (7 Apr 2009)

Can somebody tell me where is the best place to put over 2 million that i won on the lotto where is the safest place to put while i figure out what to do with it


----------



## Guest128 (7 Apr 2009)

Trumod said:


> Can somebody tell me where is the best place to put over 2 million that i won on the lotto where is the safest place to put while i figure out what to do with it




You can put it in my bank account with the nine million i'm going to win tomorrow night


----------



## Welfarite (7 Apr 2009)

Trumod said:


> Have 30K to invest where is the best place to start


 


Trumod said:


> Can somebody tell me where is the best place to put over 2 million that i won on the lotto where is the safest place to put while i figure out what to do with it


 
So that's where you invested.. the Lotto .....


----------



## Bessa (7 Apr 2009)

Lucky for you and enjoy.


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Apr 2009)

With an amount like that, I'd be dividing it up into numerous deposits between numerous banks that participate in different countries' guarantee schemes.  Have a look at the Best Buys forum here.


----------

